
Coffee meetings - rastasheep
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/637aa2156f86
======
lifeisstillgood
oh dear, I started ranting and could not stop - sorry

1\. The meeting _does_ have a natural end - when you have finished coffee.
Today my accountant gulped half his down in seconds. I took it as a sign.

2\. the wifi issue - In the UK Costa is taking on Starbucks but... I have to
ask _at the till_ for a unique 30 minute token that I cannot read and has more
entropy than a mathematicians kettle. Really guys, I spend a f&!%ing fortune
at your place, please just let me google for the three minutes I am standing
in line.

3\. You cannot do more than say 2 coffee meetings in a day.

4\. Food. Look, by 11.30 I am a bit snackish. A biscotti ain't gonna cut it.
So that means the poor bugger opposite me needs to watch me feeding my fat
face and explaining how Persona will change Identity on line with mozzarella
and spinach hanging out between my coffee stained teeth. Not sure where to go
with that, just feeling a little self conscious.

5\. Going back in. Now that we have finished the coffee, and meandered to the
door, how to handle the "well, actually I am going to go and buy a sandwich I
was too embarrassed to buy when sitting with you". It just looks weird,

6\. stop calling it a loyalty card!!!!

7\. I like the baristas. I chat meaninglessly to them. Except when the owner
pops in. Suddenly they correctly ask if I want a pastry with that? Do I have a
loyalty card. Stop it !

8\. Your laptop did not pay for a coffee. Your laptop does not get a table
space all to itself. Thats why there are chairs in front of the table - for
people to sit at.

~~~
ballstothewalls
what bugs me the most is when the barista asks for your name, but then doesn't
use your name to call out your coffee. Or when they ask for my name and my
credit card is in their hand.

~~~
steveklabnik
> Or when they ask for my name and my credit card is in their hand.

This is useful for a number of reasons, one of the biggest is trans
individuals.

I had a situation where I was at a table where the check was split. The
waitress decided to hand ours back individually, so she started calling out
names... leading to embarrassment for basically everyone involved, and
possibly out-ing someone who may not want their sex known. Luckily, we were
all friends, so no harm to that individual... but you just don't know.

~~~
gehar
Good (if rare) example of why it is not appropriate to take information
provided for one purpose (payment authorization) and use it for another
purpose (general communication).

The same restraint should apply to dumping my payment information into spam
marketing databases.

------
lenkendall
Thanks for posting my article.

~~~
rastasheep
Sorry, it's really great, and i didn't saw it here.

~~~
jdludlow
I don't think that Len was being sarcastic. I think what he really meant was,
"Thanks for posting my article."

~~~
adambard
Handy tip: If you want to appear sincere on the internet, use an exclamation
point.

"Thanks for posting my article!" doesn't come off sarcastic, even if it
overstates your exuberance.

~~~
signed0
A smiley works as well :)

~~~
lenkendall
THANKS FOR POSTING MY ARTICLE! :) <3

(But seriously, I was sincere in my appreciation and not being a dick. I think
the above syntax tips are all great suggestions.)

------
xoail
What a timing. Going out to meet someone over coffee. Although I tend to buy
coffee for the other person by invitation, "I would love to buy you coffee and
chat about xyz".

------
asmosoinio
Could not read it, for some reason the article refused to scroll on my Android
browser (the standard one on Android 2.3.x).

